# JBOSS



## erkan (24. Mai 2006)

Für eine Applikation schreibe ich JUNIT-Tests. Wenn ich ohne JBOSS teste, dann klappt alles gut. Aber sobald ich JBOSS starte bekomme ich folgende Error:

javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Need to specify class name in environment or system property, or as an applet parameter, or in an application resource file:  java.naming.factory.initial

Was bedeutet das? Was muss ich machen?

Danke


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2006)

Erstelle eine Textdatei (jndi.properties) im Verzeichnis deiner Anwendung mit folgendem Inhalt
	
	
	
	





```
java.naming.factory.initial=org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory
java.naming.factory.url.pkgs=org.jboss.naming:org.jnp.interfaces
java.naming.provider.url=localhost
```
Evtl. musst du das localhost ersetzen, wenn der Server auf einem anderen PC läuft.


----------



## erkan (31. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erstelle eine Textdatei (jndi.properties) im Verzeichnis deiner Anwendung mit folgendem Inhalt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe mich schon ein bisschen mit J2EE beschäftigt. Meine Frage ist: die jndi.properties befindet es sich bei mir unter Ordner JBOSS/conf. Ich lasse die JBOSS laufen und will etwas mit jndi abfragen und bekomme immer noch die gleiche Exception.Was kann der Grund dafür sein? 

So frage ich ab:
Context ctx = new InitialContext();
Object obj = ctx.lookup(Name);

Danke


----------



## Guest (3. Jun 2006)

Es war clientseitig gedacht, nicht in JBoss/..../conf/jndi.properties
Du kannst es auch im Programm direkt initialisieren.

```
Hashtable env = new Hashtable();
env.put( "java.naming.factory.initial","org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory");
env.put( "java.naming.provider.url", "localhost");
env.put( "java.naming.factory.url.pkgs","org.jboss.naming");

InitialContext ctx = new InitialContext(env);
```
JUnit-Tests in Appserverumgebung sind aber etwas komplitzierter als 
clientseitig. Schau dir am besten das Cactus Projekt von Apache an. 
http://jakarta.apache.org/cactus/index.html


----------

